# Source of 14k gold nibs for Statesman?



## jgourlay (Apr 10, 2015)

All, apologies if this has been asked recently:  search didn't pull up a good answer.  I used to buy 14k nib replacements for Statesman pens from Nibs.com.

They now appear not to be selling these anymore.  Does anyone here know of someone that does? I understand there are some steel replacement nibs around:  I would like the true 14k gold replacements again.

*If* I have to make due with the steel ones, is there someone that sells the steel ones that can also grind new profiles and adjust the ink flow?


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 10, 2015)

Statesman: I assume you mean the full size and not the Statesman JR.
18K not 14K at http:/www.meisternib.com for both.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



jgourlay said:


> All, apologies if this has been asked recently: search didn't pull up a good answer. I used to buy 14k nib replacements for Statesman pens from Nibs.com.
> 
> They now appear not to be selling these anymore. Does anyone here know of someone that does? I understand there are some steel replacement nibs around: I would like the true 14k gold replacements again.
> 
> *If* I have to make due with the steel ones, is there someone that sells the steel ones that can also grind new profiles and adjust the ink flow?


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 10, 2015)

JoWo Nibs

Unless you've spoken with them they seem to still be in stock. These are for the full sized Statesman kits.

http://thegoldennib.com/pen-kits/14k-gold-nibs.html would be for #5 replacements. This is only for the nib itself though


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Nov 6, 2015)

Question for the forum,
I contacted CSUSA and they told me the Statesman carries a #6 nib and the Jr.Statesman carries a #5 I want to upgrade it with the 14kt nib from the source. Is it the medium the correct one? There aren't many specifications on which one it will fit. want to buy the correct one.
Statesman- 6mm
Jr.Statesman- 5mm
Thanks


----------



## jondavidj (Nov 6, 2015)

PM sent guys....


----------

